# List processing utility



## BlueCoder (Jul 19, 2014)

Does anything like this exist?

I was thinking about how nice it would be for a utility to maintain a list of items for processing. It would have a command to push to the list and pop from this list. It would either have commands to either push or pop or execute a command/script itself. While items are processed they aren't deleted but rather locked but possibly with a timeout. Once completed they are deleted.

If this were a daemon utility it would also be nice to know that lists are processed once you add items. I suppose this is something like job queuing.


----------



## bsdkeith (Jul 20, 2014)

I think you will find that this kind of thing is the province of a scripting program like perl, or old school, sed - grep - csh/bash.  Each person usually needs something slightly different, so they usually write their own scripts to do the job they want done.


----------



## BlueCoder (Jul 22, 2014)

Indeed I was going to write my own in a bash script. Just don't want to reinvent the wheel.


----------

